# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhet të firmosë presidenti shkarkimin e kryeprokurorit Sollaku?

## KastroZiso99

Parlamenti me 79 vota vendosi ti propozoj presidentit shkarkimin e prokurorit te pergjithshem Theodhori Sollaku
mendoni se duhet ta pranoj Presidenti propozimin e paralmentit dhe ta shkarkoj kryeprokurorin... Apo ta refuzoj dhe ta lere zotin Sollaku te vazhdoje te ushtroje funksionet e tij..???

----------


## PRI-LTN

Jo vetem qe duhet shkarkuar, por duhet te futet dhe ne burg.
Do bej mire sikur tu nxjerri te palarat gjithe politikaneve qe kane te tilla para se ta heqin.

----------


## njemik

ndarja e pushteteve eshte nje princip thelbesor per sa i perket shteteve demokratike. ky princip i vendosur prej shekujsh eshte ajo qe na ben te jetojme ne grup duke respektuar te drejtat thelbesore te te tjereve.
nese nuk e bejme atehere nuk ka paqe dhe stabilitet
kjo pra eshte arsyeja qe per tema te tilla nuk duhet te reagojme si militant pa tru e te themi te fusim kete apo ate ne burg por te mendohemi te pakten dy here e te respektojme mendimin e tjetrit si dhe institucionet.

----------


## hope31

per mendimin tim ai nuk duhej te prese vendimin e presidentit 
por duhet te ike vete

por perderisa ai po pret se cfare do thote Moisiu, ky i fundit ne shqiperi jeton, ka sy per te pare, veshe per te degjuar, biles dhe njerez par ta informuar me se miri dhe mbi bazen e ketyre fakteve te vendose

----------


## PRI-LTN

> ndarja e pushteteve eshte nje princip thelbesor per sa i perket shteteve demokratike. ky princip i vendosur prej shekujsh eshte ajo qe na ben te jetojme ne grup duke respektuar te drejtat thelbesore te te tjereve.
> nese nuk e bejme atehere nuk ka paqe dhe stabilitet
> kjo pra eshte arsyeja qe per tema te tilla nuk duhet te reagojme si militant pa tru e te themi te fusim kete apo ate ne burg por te mendohemi te pakten dy here e te respektojme mendimin e tjetrit si dhe institucionet.


Militant pa tru??
Ku e konstatove militantizmin tim, apo se ne kete rast kam mendim te njejte me ate te semurin e pandreqshem?
Or mik, Sollaku duhet hequr 1 ore e me pare qe andej dhe do ta shohesh ndryshimin. Ai i ka te lyera duart deri tek supet me gjak.

----------


## megiru

Mojsiu nuk eshte skizofren si Saliu qe te shkarkoj Sollakun
Ore ka ndonje ligj qe e shkarkon kryeministrin kur e ka lene truri.

----------


## King_Arthur

> Jo vetem qe duhet shkarkuar, por duhet te futet dhe ne burg.
> Do bej mire sikur tu nxjerri te palarat gjithe politikaneve qe kane te tilla para se ta heqin.



dhe une me mendimin tend jam ke te drejte per ate qe thua

----------


## Dito

Edhe pse nuk perben asnje domethenie per drejtesine shqiptare, per mua eshte abuzive te shkarkohet ky prokuror sepse paska nje arsye idiote si psh ajo puna e shtepive.


*Dito.*

----------


## ATMAN

patjeter QE DUHET TE FIRMOSE , sollaku i ka sjelle deme shume te medha SHQIPERISE

----------


## luka21

Te mos shkarkohet nga presidenti por me pas vete kryeprokurori te jape vete doreheqjen per te treguar qe eshte i paster ne vetvete si dhe i hapur per cdo lloj hetimi jo politik. Kjo do te tregonte nese eshte vertete i paperlyer(_gje qe une e dyshoj_) dhe do ti ngrinte pike ne publikun e gjere duke i hapur rruge ne ndonje kandidim te me vonshem nese do te kishte deshire.

----------


## Forumisti

Sigurisht
Po te ishte i zoti do ta kishte rasur brenda Saliun o per shpifje te vazhdueshme o per moskallzim krimi

Ska len njeri pa akuzuar per vjedhje vrasje bashkpunim me krimin e organizuar dhe ne asnje rast nuk i ka denoncuar ne prokurori keta keto krime
dhe nuk ka akuzuar pak por mbi 1000 e ca persona

----------


## Kumanovarja

ta shkarkojne me nje her  dhe te merren massa ndaj ti.se kto kokat e xhaxhit akoma jane ne detyra

----------


## njemik

Per Saliun apo per Dhorin e kishe fjalen?

----------


## qorri_30

> Parlamenti me 79 vota vendosi ti propozoj presidentit shkarkimin e prokurorit te pergjithshem Theodhori Sollaku
> mendoni se duhet ta pranoj Presidenti propozimin e paralmentit dhe ta shkarkoj kryeprokurorin... Apo ta refuzoj dhe ta lere zotin Sollaku te vazhdoje te ushtroje funksionet e tij..???


*Do hiqet nje Sollak e do vihet nje junior Sollak* 

Nuk e ve ne dyshim perlyerjen e Sollakut me krimin , nuk vihet ne dyshim rroli i tije si zbatues urdherash nga socialistet ne pushtet . Problemi qendron deri kur do vazhdojme keshtu ????? Deri kure instancat me te larta si prkuroria , gjykata e larte , sherbimi informativ , kontrolli i shtetit etj ........ do jene ne sherbim te rrotacioneve politike?????????

----------


## hermes22

sapo doli ne tv regjistrimi i nje bisede mes nipit te mojsiut dhe drejtorit te aviacionit i cili e kercenonte nipin e mojsiut se po sfluturoi Sollaku ska per te fluturuar me as albatrosi..
Hajde qeveri demokratike hajde....

----------

